# Necronomicon



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I found some really cool items at the local thrift, and had to do a found object book. Turned out pretty cool and the techniques used were a little different than the other book tutorial I did, so I decided to do another one.

Hope that's okay.

http://bascombemania.blogspot.com/2010/06/necronomicon-tutorial.html


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Another great book, thanks for sharing your ideas. Not sure which I like better, the Dragon book or the Necronomicon?!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Really nice How-To, thanks

Really like the idea of using hot-glue to do the raised lettering, I've not come across that before.

Si


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a great tutorial. I like the finished look.


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool, looks great! Thanx for the tutorial.


----------

